# Viola Dairy Goats - Pregnancy watch thread 2012



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I'm starting this early just cos I'm so stinking excited that I'm breeding the girls this year!

Doe #1 Betdale Gemma. Currently 15 days post breeding lol. 5 year old Anglo Nubian doe, 3rd lactation.
Bred to Saanen buck for snubians. Due August 4th. Hoping for at least :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Doe #2 Betdale Violet. Currently 5 days post breeding! 4 year old Saanen doe, 2nd lactation. 
Bred to Saanen buck for purebred babies. Would love :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: haha, not too much to ask is it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty Does....  :thumb:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I just counted on the calendar and Gemma is day 24 so I'm assuming she is bred, havent seen any signs that she has returned to estrus. So good news.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful does!! I'm in love with Gemma...she's got such a pretty face...love her markings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

